# Weapons for AQ in Syria?



## xf4wso (Nov 11, 2013)

Latest stories from the local press in this corner of the world raise question about the intended recipient(s) of arms transfers to Syria... even papers that are normally pro-government are questioning the Turkish government's role in weapons transfers to the opposition in Syria. In recent days 20,000 AK-47s and 935 mortar rounds have been seized. 

http://www.radikal.com.tr/turkiye/tirdaki_silahlarin_sirri_turkiye_el_kaideyi_mi_destekliyor-1160136


----------

